# Favorite DCAU Characters



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2010)

A couple different categories.

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine

Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine

Favorite Main Villain

Favorite Minor Villain

Sexiest Character(s)*

Seems self-explanatory. Pick any character from:
# Batman: The Animated Series 
# Superman: The Animated Series 
# The New Batman Adventures
# The New Batman/Superman Adventures
# Batman Beyond 
# Static Shock 
# The Zeta Project 
# Justice League 
# Justice League Unlimited 

To fit the cateogries listed. For minor heroes/villains, think characters who were either always in the background or were only prominently featured in a couple of episodes.

I'll list my choices later after I get some sleep.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
_Batman_

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
_Green Arrow_

*Favorite Main Villain*
_Joker_

*Favorite Minor Villain*
_The Ventriloquist_

*Sexiest Character(s)*
_Wonder Woman _


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
Flash/Wonder Woman

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
The Question/Zatanna

*Favorite Main Villain*
Darkseid

*Favorite Minor Villain*
AMAZO

*Sexiest Character(s)*

Black Canary/Zatanna

I also liked alot more from some of Batman Beyond's villains like Blight, Inque, Spellbinder and Shriek.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Favorite Main Hero/Heroine
Batman

Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine
zatana

Favorite Main Villain
Joker

Favorite Minor Villain
solomon grundy

Sexiest Character(s)
Wonder Woman


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
Superman

"It's Lex flippin' Luthor!" 

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
Dr. Fate

*Favorite Main Villain*
Joker

*Favorite Minor Villain*
Galatea, because I can't think of anyone.

*Sexiest Character(s)*
Huntress


----------



## TSC (Apr 15, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*

Clark Kent
Lois Lane
Supergirl
Barbra Gordon
Batman
Martian Manhunter
 
*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*

Zantanna
Black Canary

*Favorite Main Villain*

Lex Luthor
Darkseid
Ra's Al ghul
*Favorite Minor Villain*

Roxy Rocket
Rupert Thorn
Scarface
*Sexiest Character(s)*

Talia 
Volcana
 

I dunno I like all the DCAU characters. But I guess the list up there are ones that stood out best to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Favorite Character:
Batman, duh

Favorite Villain:
Tie between Lobo and Joker, duh.

Favorite Minor Villain:
Clayface

Sexiest Character:
That bitch Superman was supposed to marry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
Terry McGinnis/Wonder Woman

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
Question/Zatanna

*Favorite Main Villain*
Joker

*Favorite Minor Villain*
Rupert Thorn

*Sexiest Character(s)*
Ten


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
Batman, Dick Grayson

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
Dr. Fate, Question, Green Arrow, Speedy

*Favorite Main Villain*
Brainiac, Joker, Mr. Freeze

*Favorite Minor Villain*
Bizarro, Clayface, Lobo

*Sexiest Character(s)*
Poison Ivy, Catwoman, Wonder Woman


----------



## TSC (Apr 15, 2010)

DCAU Lois lane is, to me, the best interpretation of Lois Lane i've seen. Not to mention the best looking one too


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2010)

Favorite Main Hero/Heroine:
Batman
Wonder Woman

Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine:
Zatanna

Favorite Main Villain:
The Joker

Favorite Minor Villain:
Posin Ivy and Harley

Sexiest Character:
Ivy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 16, 2010)

Well time for my list.

*Favorite Main Hero*
Terry McGinnis

*Favorite Minor Hero*
The Question

*Favorite Main Villain*
Brainiac, Two-Face

*Favorite Minor Villain*
Livewire, Hades

*Sexiest Character*
Poison Ivy



And Livewire. You can see my sig for more evidence but here's a pic just for fun.


But Ivy will always be #1. She is the seixest animated female ever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

*Favorite Main Hero/Heroine*
Flash

*Favorite Minor Hero/Heroine*
The Legion of Superheroes

*Favorite Main Villain*
Lex Luthor

*Favorite Minor Villain*
Fatal Five


----------

